# Appropriate Med Charter



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

Looking to charter in the Med next spring/summeror fall (may-sept ok). The crew would like benign sailing conditions (i think read as light winds), with a mix of scenic &/or quiet anchorages and historical sites. cities, nightlife, long passages, snorkling, marinas NOT requested.

Looking at ionian sea, turkish island, dubrovnik/dalmation coast croatia?

seem reasonable?

any sage advice?

thanks again in advance!


----------

